# Ahem... Typo! :D



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to point out a typo...
On the top, under the "fish forums.com> Freshwater> Diseases" thing, it says "Diseases Learn about all the different diseases that can REAK havoc on your fish".
I believe it should be "wreak" 
I'm sorry, but I really, really, really had to point it out! It wouldn't let me sleep at night... :chair: Just kidding.

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ahem.... This belongs under "Suggestions and Feedback" 

If an admin doesn't see this, I'll pass it along. ;-)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

He got you there! :lol:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ohhh snap!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It least it doesn't say reek havoc. It would really stink if it did.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, how punny! :lol:
Ahem, sorry!


----------

